# Sticky  Guía de Threads Colombianos



## Don Pacho

santotam said:


> Oiga Don Pacho lo felicito por el excelente trabajo.. Tiene muy actualizada la lista!
> muchas gracias por esta grandiosa herramienta, no se cuantas veces la he usado. Es muy útil.


gracias Santotam. Para mi mismo es util para encontrar mis propias cosas


----------



## Don Pacho

*1000 Threads !!!*









Wow !! Verdaderamente otro día histórico para el foro colombiano !!

tenemos uno de los foros mas poderosos de SSC

:cheers:​


----------



## Gandhi

Felicidades....osea....que bien!! pero no hay con quien brindar..este foro esta mas apagado que pueblo con racionamiento...pero bueno...salud Don Pacho :cheers:

Ahora hay que activar mas el foro..y aumentar mas los posteos!!


----------



## Gandhi

Oiga y no sabe cuando vuelve Chiche?


----------



## wickedrobot

Don Pacho, que pena molestarlo, sera que puede agregar a los links de los threads de Manizales, el ultimo que hice, el del centro de convenciones ?


----------



## Don Pacho

wickedrobot said:


> Don Pacho, que pena molestarlo, sera que puede agregar a los links de los threads de Manizales, el ultimo que hice, el del centro de convenciones ?


precisamente hoy estaba poniendo la guia al dia.

Hay 35 nuevos threads desde la ultima actualizacion del 20 de Noviembre,
la mayoria de Bogota.

kay:


----------



## Gandhi

Gracias por el update! :happy:

Don Pa...usted sabe cuando vuelve Chiche?....


----------



## Don Pacho

La Guía está de nuevo al día.
Esta será la última actualización del año (pues me voy de vacaciones a Bucaramanga donde pienso tomar muchas fotos).

Se crearon 21 nuevos threads en el foro principal colombiano desde el ultimo update del 4 de Diciembre. La gran mayoria del movimiento del foro son de threads que se han revivido que es muy bueno para mostrar todo lo que se ha creado.

Una Feliz Navidad y un Prospero Año Nuevo 2006 a todos en Skyscraper City, Latinscrapers y especialmente a todos los foristas colombianos !

:cheers2:


----------



## aleko

Hayyy Don pacho que vacano se va pa nuestra tierrita ricaa que le pase lo mejorrr del mundo por halla tome miles de fotoss !!! y que vacano deverdad, pa a delante con toda hermano en este nuevo año felicidades denuevo y esperamos su regreso aunque me imagino qu eencontraras un momento u otro para conectarte


----------



## juanman_3

¿porqué desaparecieron todos los viejos threads? habían algunos interesantes que merecian ser rescatados


----------



## aleko

^^ * por eso presisamente por que nadie se ha preocupado por rescatarlos 
*

kay: todo bien...


----------



## juanman_3

Pero existen o ya paila?


----------



## Don Pacho

juanman_3 said:


> Pero existen o ya paila?


No, ya no existen. Los threads marcados fueron borrados por falta de actividad. Por eso muchos threads se han revivido para volver a evitar esa barrida que ya nos paso una vez.


----------



## Don Pacho

Una vez mas la *Guía de Threads * está al día.
Se crearon 95 nuevos threads desde su última actualización del 18 de Diciembre de 2005.

La mayoría son de Bogotá con 34 nuevos threads, Medellín (5), Cali (3), Barranquilla (3), Bucaramanga (7), Cartagena (7), Pereira (1), Cúcuta (5), Popayán (2), Villavicencio (4), Ibagué (1) y San Andrés (1).
Tambien hay threads en dos nuevos departamentos que se crearon, Nariño y Amazonas.

kay:


----------



## XgaX

jejeej, muy buen trabajo...

pero no entiendo porque entre los threads de las principales ciudades del país... aparecen Armenia, NEIVA y PASTO y no aparece villao...


----------



## Don Pacho

XgaX said:


> jejeej, muy buen trabajo...
> 
> pero no entiendo porque entre los threads de las principales ciudades del país... aparecen Armenia, NEIVA y PASTO y no aparece villao...


Cuando empecé la guía no había ningun thread de villavo.
La proxima vez la pongo alli.
Los departamentos tambien ha crecido mucho desde que comenzó el foro en marzo pasado.


----------



## XgaX

uhm... ok.

Huy, pero ese trabajo es super grande... muchos threads!!!

PD: que carro más feo nuevo de Mclaren


----------



## Don Pacho

Una vez mas la guia de threads esta al dia con la ultima información.
Tambien está al día la guía Infraestructura de Transporte: indice de threads que ahora esta clasificado por ciudades.


----------



## aleko

Don Pacho said:


> Una vez mas la guia de threads esta al dia con la ultima información.
> Tambien está al día la guía Infraestructura de Transporte: indice de threads que ahora esta clasificado por ciudades.


*Muchas gracias Don pacho organizator !!!

kay: Aleko !!
*


----------



## XgaX

no, este man es el papá del foro.


----------



## Don Pacho

Otra vez mas la guía de threads esta al día con la última información.
*Villavicencio* es ahora una de las Principales Ciudades Colombianas donde cada vez hay mas información. Tambien en los Departamentos a *Norte de Santander*.

Quiero recordarles que *el próximo 4 de Marzo es el Primer Aniversario del Foro Colombiano* para el que quiera preparar algun thread histórico.

kay:


----------



## santotam

gracias y mil gracias don pacho, que bueno que sigamos creciendo.. aunque como que el foro lo veo cada vez más apagdo.


----------



## XgaX

Listo, muchas gracias don pacho...
Pero el primer aniversario? :O sólo lleva un año el foro colombiano?


----------



## Carbet

Gracias Don Pacho, y no recordaba lo del 4 de marzo.

Aunque estoy de acuerdo con Santotam, durante las últimas semanas el foro ha estado como aburrido y cada vez dejan de postear mas los foristas.


----------



## juanman_3

Este thread lleva tan poquito? pense que era más viejo


----------



## Don Pacho

XgaX said:


> Listo, muchas gracias don pacho...
> Pero el primer aniversario? :O sólo lleva un año el foro colombiano?


Si XgaX, apenas vamos a cumplir el primer año.
El foro de Latino America no tiene mas de tres años. Luego hace como unos dos años hubo votacion y se le cambio a Latinscrapers. Solo Argentina, Brasil y Mexico tenian sub-foro. Luego el 4 de Marzo pasado se les dio sub-foro a Centro America, Chile, Colombia, Peru y Venezuela, los paises que tenian mas foristas.


----------



## Jordi

Don Pacho said:


> Si XgaX, apenas vamos a cumplir el primer año.
> El foro de Latino America no tiene mas de tres años. Luego hace como unos dos años hubo votacion y se le cambio a Latinscrapers. Solo Argentina, Brasil y Mexico tenian sub-foro. Luego el 4 de Marzo pasado se les dio sub-foro a Centro America, Chile, Colombia, Peru y Venezuela, los paises que tenian mas foristas.


O sea que seremos los vieja guardia en unos dos años


----------



## aleko

Pues que bueno, ojala esto dure por mucho, creo que soy un forista joven y con poca experiencia, pero ya cada dia me centro mas en el foro, e comenzado a conocer tendencias, razones y mas... me alegra que el foro halla sobrevivido tanto !
es duro no caer en la ravia y ser banneado !


----------



## XgaX

Don Pacho said:


> Si XgaX, apenas vamos a cumplir el primer año.
> El foro de Latino America no tiene mas de tres años. Luego hace como unos dos años hubo votacion y se le cambio a Latinscrapers. Solo Argentina, Brasil y Mexico tenian sub-foro. Luego el 4 de Marzo pasado se les dio sub-foro a Centro America, Chile, Colombia, Peru y Venezuela, los paises que tenian mas foristas.



Huuuy!! Y con todo lo que tenemos pa' mostrar, yo pensé que el foro acá era vieejooo.


----------



## aleko

^^ y eso que e vivido exterminaciones, han quitado un resto de threads, paginas completas !


----------



## colpe

jajaja osea q yo mas omenos me entere del foro unos dos meses despues de q lo crearon...y eso de q hayan destruido threads no me gusta por lo menos deberian dejar los mejores threads como los de don pacho,aleko,zid etc....


----------



## XgaX

colpe said:


> jajaja osea q yo mas omenos me entere del foro unos dos meses despues de q lo crearon...y eso de q hayan destruido threads no me gusta por lo menos deberian dejar los mejores threads como los de don pacho,aleko,zid etc....


El foro lo crearon en marzo de 2005


----------



## colpe

^^ yo me registre en noviembre pero venia siguiendo el foro como desde mayo del 2005


----------



## XgaX

ah bien.


----------



## aleko

jaja pues colpe muchas gracias por incluirme en esa lista, pero creo que en general todos los foristas colombianos hacemos aportes muy buenos y que valen la pena, lastimosamente por el foro ser gratuito debemos aconstumbrarnos a eso  

pero todo muy bacano el foro nos da mucho !


----------



## XgaX

Calle esos ojos, que donde toque pagar me jodo!


----------



## kamilo rxn

k chimba y se agan mas thrads y se actualizan ya k esto esta como viejito no pero bueno espero k se aga unos threads actualizaditos


----------



## Don Pacho

Una vez mas la *Guía de Threads Colombianos * está al día.

Se crearon 41 nuevos threads desde la última actualización que fue el 26 de Febrero de 2006.


----------



## XgaX

Gracias don pacho


----------



## kamilo rxn

muchas gracias don pacho usted si k es un teso en esto hay le va trabajar mas don pacho pa k kede bien actualizado


----------



## wickedrobot

Don Pacho, que pena con ud. otra vez... seria posible agregar en los threads de Manizales, el ultimo que postee ? esta en alguna pagina de "ciudades y rascacielos" ; no quiero que se quede en el olvido, ya que me llevo algun tiempo tomar todas esas fotos... gracias!


----------



## Don Pacho

Nuevamente la guía de threads esta al día.
Se crearon 44 nuevos threads en el foro principal colombiano desde la última actualización que fue el 26 de marzo del 2006.


:cheers2:


----------



## juanman_3

Gracias de nuevo Don Pacho por el esfuerzo.


----------



## aleko

Don Pacho said:


> Nuevamente la guía de threads esta al día.
> Se crearon 44 nuevos threads en el foro principal colombiano desde la última actualización que fue el 26 de marzo del 2006.
> 
> 
> :cheers2: *<<<<*


Mucha sgracias de verdad don pacho, eso hace diferente a nuestro foro, organizado y con la mejor calidad que podemos ofrecer en nuestros threads :cheers: ( si ve mientras usted toma cerbeza yo tomo cocacola )


----------



## Carbet

aleko said:


> Mucha sgracias de verdad don pacho, eso hace diferente a nuestro foro, organizado y con la mejor calidad que podemos ofrecer en nuestros threads :cheers: ( *si ve mientras usted toma cerbeza yo tomo cocacola * )


Que no tiene licor pero es mas dañina ... jeje  

__________-

Gracias por la actualización Don Pacho, esta guia me ha servido bastante, cada rato la uso para buscar cosas.


----------



## wickedrobot

Don Pacho, le falto este !!!

::: Manizales, Colombia - nuevos angulos :::


----------



## Don Pacho

wickedrobot said:


> Don Pacho, le falto este !!!
> 
> ::: Manizales, Colombia - nuevos angulos :::



Que pena wickedrobot, no es que me haya faltado. Lo que pasa es que ese thread fue posteado en el foro _Ciudades y Rascacielos de Latinscrapers_. Aleko tiene una guia sobre threads posteados en foros internacionales. Mi guia es solo dedicada al foro principal del Foro Colombiano.

Un enlace a su thread se lo habia posteado en el thread Colombia Internacional de Aleko :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8003033&postcount=53





Don Pacho said:


> La parte internacional está a cargo del doctor Aleko.
> Aqui se lo ponemos para que no se pierda y luego lo ponga en el lugar correspondiente de la guía:
> 
> *::: Manizales, Colombia - nuevos angulos :::*
> 
> 
> kay:


----------



## wickedrobot

:hammer: 

No me habia dado cuenta...


----------



## santotam

vamos para el thread 2000!!! :banana:


----------



## XgaX

seee


----------



## Don Pacho

santotam said:


> vamos para el thread 2000!!! :banana:


Increible pero ya tenemos mas de 2000 threads.

Los 1000 threads los celebramos el 24 de Noviembre pasado
Aqui hice unas cuentas rapidas. Entre el 24 de noviembre y hoy dia hay como 160 dias.

*1000 threads dividido por 160 dias = 6.25 threads diarios en promedio.*


:cheers:


----------



## XgaX

Bieeeen!!


----------



## Don Pacho

La Guía está de nuevo al día

38 nuevos threads se crearon en el foro principal colombiano desde la ultima actualizacion que fue el 14 de April de 2006.


----------



## Don Pacho

Nuevamente al dia.

Se crearon 87 nuevos threads desde el 7 de Mayo de 2006.

:cheers: 


.


----------



## JuanPa

Don Pacho!!!! Muchas gracias por su labor. Yo personalmente la uso mucho y reitero mia gradecimiento.

Gracias!!


----------



## colpe

excelent el trabajo q usted hace Don pacho, usted es como el papa del foro organizandolo y todo. deverdad muchas gracias


----------



## Don Pacho

La Guía está de nuevo al día

102 nuevos threads se crearon en el foro principal colombiano desde la ultima actualizacion que fue el 4 de Junio de 2006.

Y he notado que nuestro foro se ha vuelto mas poderoso, ya nos pasamos a los chilenos...


----------



## kamilo rxn

gracias por la info don pacho


----------



## aleko

Don Pacho said:


> La Guía está de nuevo al día
> 
> 102 nuevos threads se crearon en el foro principal colombiano desde la ultima actualizacion que fue el 4 de Junio de 2006.
> 
> Y he notado que nuestro foro se ha vuelto mas poderoso, ya nos pasamos a los chilenos...


:applause: un mundo de threads, muchas gracias don pacho por su trabajo!


----------



## jorge5r

buen trabajo don pacho

hace falta uno de barranquilla que se llama universidad del norte bloque g.


----------



## nikypatojo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436383

AHI LO TIENE don pacho Y GRACIAS.


----------



## Don Pacho

nikypatojo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436383
> 
> AHI LO TIENE don pacho Y GRACIAS.


Listo !
Ahora Popayan esta entre las ciudades principales de Colombia


----------



## nikypatojo

DON PACHO otro favor.....meta este thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458069

gracias y saludos


----------



## Maxagual

Don Pacho agreguese este al de Sincelejo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458377


----------



## Aleho

Don Pacho por favor agregue estos al de Nariño 

Volcan Azufral http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=433187
Mas de Pasto y el altiplano nariñense http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=10223937#post10223937


----------



## never-slave

don pancho... por favor agrege este thread de sincelejo:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406520


----------



## Cocolicchio

Y este de Bogota Vieja tambien por favor
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=468396


----------



## Julio Villamizar

don pacho ME AGREGA ESTE A mEDELLIN POR FAVOR! SE LLAMA: Caminando por la milla de la locura!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=468421

Gracias!


----------



## Julio Villamizar

Don Pacho y este otro en Bucaramanga, se llama: Fotos desde el edificio La Triada: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=447541


----------



## Don Pacho

Listo con todos los "requests"! :banana:


----------



## nikypatojo

don pacho hagame el favor y meta este de popayan.....

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=469184

gracias


----------



## nikypatojo

don pacho y lo sigo molestando....
aunque alguno de estos threads algunos son como viejos el caso en que son de popa...y los vi como importantes entonces tal vez mas adelante sirvan....

aqui no va incluido el de arriba

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=427594

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400921

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452378

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453509

gracias don pacho


----------



## Don Pacho

*Temas de Bogotá*







Centro máter - O
Bibliotecas Publicas Bogotanas. - O
Autopistas, vías rápidas y avenidas bogotanas - O
7 fotos bacanas de Taboga - O
Pronto; Licitacion concecion Eldorado - O
SUPER FOTO DE BOGOTÁ D.C. - O
Edificios de altura en Bogotá - O
Fotos Inéditas de Bogotá - O
Renovacion en el centro de Bogotá - O
Poblacion de Bogota... - O
Foto bacanísima de Bogotá - O
La sede de Bavaria
Queridos forumers bogotanos
Nuevos Terminales para Bogota.
Algunas fotos nuevas de Bogota
18a Feria Internacional del Libro
Nueva propuesta de Terminales terrestres Bogota.!!!!!
BOGOTÁ 360° más cerca de las estrellas
VIII Festival 'Opera al parque' de Bogotá
Bogotá desde el avión
CHISME BOMBA!! El edificio mas alto de LA en Bogota???????
Bogotá desde el aire
►►►►BOGOTÁ DESDE EL AIRE ▬ PARTE II◄◄◄◄
Bogotá es la octava ciudad latinoamericana con mejor potencial para hacer negocios
Nueva poblacion de bogota
***FOTOS---
Bogotá, una de las ciudades más baratas del mundo
Densidad de Bogota
Construyen Nuevo Terminal de Carga para Bogota.
Demanda de vivienda en Bogotá
Encontrar oficinas en Bogotá… ¡qué trabajo!
Algunas fotos de Bogotá
Nuevos Rascacielos en Bogotá:
Ampliarán Unicentro Bogotá en 20000 m2
rumor de nueva torre mas alto en colombia
Ciudades Colombianas Parecidas?
Inauguran parque del Tercer Milenio
OTRA NUEVA BIBLIOTECA PUBLICA PARA BOGOTA
Lo mejor de BOGOTA
Encuentro de Titanes: Bancafe Vs. Colpatria
Les encantó Bogotá
Bogota.
hi friends, - some pics of nightlife in Bogota
poblaciones metropolitanas de bogota y lima
NUEVAS TORRES BOGOTA, EL RUMOR SE HACE REALIDAD!!!!!!!
Proyectos Bogota!!!
Mis fotos de Bogotá
Bogotá Capital Mundial del Libro 2007
complejo acuatico Simón Bolivar
7 fotos la bacaneria: de nuestra capital
4 fotos bacanas de Bogota...NO REPETIDAS!!
Bogota dejaria de ser la capital de Cundinamarca?
Catedral primada de Bogota
►►►► Bogotá VIVA ◄◄◄◄
C.C. Santa Ana. Bogotá (dedicado a Don Pacho)
:::NUEVAS DE BOGOTA;;;;
MURALES EN BOGOTA
2 foticos
Llegue de Bogota...y descargue la TREO.
Bogota y Nemo...segunda parte
mas de Bogota.....
Y mas de Bogota....
Las ultimas de Bogota
Videoooo !!!! Bogota esta chevere
Recordando .... con Bogota
De Regreso jeje Y con fotos
Parque del Renacimiento en Bogotá
Dos meses más estará cerrada millonaria obra
Centros Comerciales de Bogotá… ¡Desde el áire!
No es Bogota una vaina espectacular?
Parque Metropolitano El Tunal en Bogotá
Museo de los Niños en Bogotá
Biblioteca Pública Virgilio Barco en Bogotá
Aéreas del Centro Internacional en Bogotá
PAISANOS QUIEN ME PUEDE INFORMAR SOBRE EL PROYECTO ALO?
Bogota skyline 80's
CENTRO COMERCIAL SANTAFE
amigos al fin encontree una foto del cC SANTAFE
Colombianos en acción !
Aéreas de Bogotá… desde Monserrate
Transformación de Bogotá
Nuevo Centro Cultural en Bogotá
Nueva torre en Bogotá
Cuatro Universidades Bogotanas desde el aire
El Centro de Bogotá… ¡Desde el áire!
Biblioteca Luis Angel Arango. Bogotá
Cerro de Monserrate en Bogotá
Centro Comercial Hacienda Santa Barbara
Parque acuático Simón Bolivar
Parque Jaime Duque
Fotos de bogota
Bogotá Oriente y Sur
Bogota cuatro ángulos
Vintage Bogotá
Rogelio Salmona (El arte del ladrillo)
alguien sabe o tiene fotos de este proyecto?
Inauguran Nuevo Centro Comercial
El Norte de Bogotá… ¡Desde el aire!
Arquimodels - Connie de Garcia - Bogota
centros comerciales
Proyectos de TACTO arquitectura
Massss de Bogota !!!
NUEVAS FOTOS DE BOGOTA..NUNCA JAMAS VISTAS.. ME LAS ROBE
Maloka Centro Interactivo en Bogotá
Bogota
Bogota !
Algunas fotos de BOGOTA 
C.C. Unicentro Bogotá
Centro Financiero de la Avenida Chile, Bogotá
Por Que No Construyen Mas Rascas en Bogota!?
Unidades Residenciales en Ciudad Salitre, Bogotá
Edificios Residenciales en el Barrio Teusaquillo, Bogotá
Una vuelta por el Centro Internacional en Bogotá
Bogotá-La Candelaria: fotos mias
FOTOS AEREAS DE LA SABANA DE BOGOTA.
FOTOS DE BOGOTA TOMADAS POR MI
Panorámicas del Norte de Bogotá
►►►► La Candelaria Clásica ◄◄◄◄
La Candelaria Clásica II
La Candelaria Cultural
La Candelaria Religiosa
Edificios en el Norte de Bogotá
La rentabilidad de una metrópoli en desarrollo
Bogotá hoy, apartamento de mi hermano!
Algunos Centros Comerciales en Bogotá
Bogota
Algunas fotos del Centro de Bogotá (no el internacional)
Bogotá de Noche, Centro.
BOGOTA AGOSTO '05 POR ARTHUR
Centro Comercial Sabana PLaza, Bogotá.
De paso por el Salitre Mágico
Parque Central Bavaria, Bogotá
Edificios en la Avenida El Dorado, Bogotá
Construirán edificios de tres y cuatro pisos en torno al palacio Liévano
Bogota norte (fotos mias)
FOTOS ANTIGUAS DE BOGOTA
BoGoTa De NoChE
BoGoTa De NoChE 2
::ENTORNO NATUAL DE BOGOTA (MONTAÑAS) & USAQUEN::
Bogota En postales
nuevitas de Bogota
Nuevas fotos de Bogota
:::Y Tú, ¿ qué sabes de Bogotá?:::
La Zona Rosa de Bogotá
Edificios Residenciales en el Norte de Bogotá
Bogotá Deportiva
Bogota
Arquitectura Británica en Bogotá
Recuperación del Centro de Bogotá
FOTOS AEREAS DE BOGOTA, TOMADAS POR MI.
Una vuelta por el Centro Interactivo MALOKA
Mis fotos de Bogotá
De paso por el Museo de los Niños
Bogota desde la torre Colpatria
Capital Historica (Bogota)
Nuestra ya conocida capital
Proyecto de Renovacion de la Facultad de Ingenieria - U. de los Andes
Unas foticos más del centro de Bogotá
Unas bien bacanas y no vistas de Bogotá
SMOG!
museo del oro
Avance de Obras Torres Unidas
Amaneceres y Atardeceres en Bogotá
D.C.C. (Distrito capital Casual)
El ojo Ajeno
ASI SERA EL DORADO
Llega Maloka II Etapa
Barrio La Cabrera en Bogotá
>>Fotos HQ<< Recuperaciòn del centro de Bogotá!!!
Popurrí Bogotano
Ciudadela Colsubsidio. Bogotá.
Observatorio Astronómico, Bogotá
Fotillos de Bogotá
Complejo Habitacional Nueva Santa Fe, Bogotá
Pontificia Universidad Javeriana:
Recordando desde el 2003
hotel CONTINENTAL
Bogotá (fotos tomadas por Thrul)
Jardín Botánico José Celestino Mutis
Parque Metropolitano Simón Bolívar en Bogotá
Lo mejor de Bogotá
Q paso con el China Town de Bogota???
TeRMiNaL TeRrEsTrE PaRa BoGoTa...
Los cerros orientales
Guía del Centro Histórico de Bogotá
Algunas de Bogota desde Bulevar
***131 proyectos RESIDENCIALES se llevan a cabo en Bogotá actualmente***
Bogotá VIVA… revisitada
>> SuperThread de Bogotá << HQ
Santa fe de Bogota
Nuevo Aeropuerto Internacional Eldorado, Bogotá
Archivo de Bogotá
Propuesta de renovacion - Manzana Lievano - Bogota
Centro Cultural
Bogotá, pequeño recorrido.
Bogotá 2006.
Ya llega Santafe
La Gran Estación... Una nueva joya para Bogotá... BELLA
Nuevo estadio para Bogotá?
Y es que no hay estadios en Bogota
Alguien sabe o tiene fotos de la construccion del CC kyoto?
ALGO MAS DE BOGOTA... BELLA !!!
HOLA... AHORA SI ... BOGOTA BLANCA
Edificios en el Norte de Bogotá: Mis fotos malas
Una sola foto de Bogotá
Bogota Real
Ángulos poco vistos de Bogotá
Nuevos "panteones" de 15 pisos!
Bogota Mix **
"Bogotá la ciudad" (Ediciones Gamma, 2000)
Bogotá desde el aire
El Primer Centro Comercial de Bogotá
Proyectos en Sector Usaquen
La Construccion de Rascacielos en Bogota (1960s - 1970s)
Edificio Avianca - Construccion (1967-1970)
Residencias Gonzalo Jimenez De Quesada - Obras - (1969 -1970)
Una tarde en Usaquén
Kolumbien Bogota (Pics + Video)
Las imágenes del video THE COLOMBIA YOU DON’T SEE
::ABSOLUT BOGOTA::!! MI REGRESO 4
Mi Fin de Semana.
RoloLand
Simplemente Bogotá
FOTOS NUNCA VISTAS DE BOGOTA
photos nuevas de bogota
C.C's
Bogotá, desde los ojos de un turista
The Capital
Bogota, como la tenemos de olvidada
BOGOTA NIGHT LIGHTS y otros videos
Algunos Centros Comerciales en Bogotá: Mis fotos malas
"Bogota de ayer"
El BOGOTÁ que poco se conoce, desde el aire…
La Candelaria Revisitada
Ciudadela Colsanitas y Centro Comercial Gran Estación U/C
Las afueras de BOGOTÁ ¡Desde el aire!
Parques de Bogotá ¡Desde el aire!
Bogota
Que esta pasando con Transmilenio
Alguien tiene fotos de la cicloruta en bogota??
Bogotá Vieja
Bogota-The Capital Of Colombia
***Monserrate - Santafé de Bogotá***
Universidad Nacional de Colombia - Bogotá
Bogotá desde Monserrate °|° Fotos de HOY












*PROYECTOS E INFRAESTRUCTURA*

MEGATHREAD DE PROYECTOS EN BOGOTÁ















.


----------



## Don Pacho

*Temas de Medellín*







NUEVAS TORRES DE 30 Y 37 PISOS PARA MEDELLIN - O
MEDELLIN - O
proyectos inmobiliarios de Medellin - O
MEDALLO - O
**La Densidad de Medellin**
MEGAFOTO DE MEDELLIN!!
San Fernando una plaza muchos servicios
El Hueco quiere ser la Shangai de Latinoamerica
Informacion sobre Medellin
Plan de Renovación de el Centro de Medellin
Medellín From The Air (Medellín desde el aire)
cuanto le das?
Senior's Club-Proyecto pionero en Colombia
Algunas Fotos del Poblado
Arquitectura: Piedra Royal de Veta de moda en Medellín
Fotos aereas
Transversal superior.
¿En donde tomaron esta foto?
AVENIDA EL POBLADO.
Sandiego el primer centro comercial del pais crecerá con nueva torre!
Plaza MAyor.
Fotos nunca vistas en este foro de Medellín!
A 90 grados: MEDELLIN.
EN AGOSTO MEDELLIN ES PROTAGONISTA
Medellin ineditas 2
Puente Madero.
Evoluciòn!!!
Nairobi
Las obras maestras de la arquitectura paisa.
Medellín tendrá su propio Maloka!
MEDELLIN (mis fotos) ojo thread revivido y HQ.
Torre Cafè vs Coltejer.
Mas fotos de Medallo!
Torre Ferrara
Entrearroyos!.
Torres de Agua.
Bunker fiscalìa.
BIBLIOTECAS PARA MEDELLÍN
Rennaissance.
"Medellin ineditas 3"
Atoshi!.
Atlantic!.
Intermedica y Pinar de la Calera
Edificio residencial inteligente!.
Cibeles!.
Mas fotos de Medallo
Planetario Municipal Jesús Emilio Ramírez (Medellin)
José María Córdova - 20 años
Boom Hotelero en Medellín!!!
Fotos ineditas de Medellin..(Sino entran me emputo..)
Los molinos (medellìn)
SIguen creciendo cc.
Medellin desde la azotea!!
Recordando...... con Medellin
Fotos antigüas de Medellín
lobos le ahuyan a la torre coltejer en noche de luna llena
conoscan algo unico en medellin de L.A
NUEVAS DE MEDELLIN
Laureles - Medellìn.
Las del viaje del relampago
Medellin 2005 Mega metropolis¡¡¡¡Nuevas fotos¡¡
vista de medellin desde sandiego y dan carlton
¡¡Voten por el Centro comercial mas alegre de medellin¡¡
Superfoto de Medellín
varias M/llin.
Centro Comercial Oviedo, Medellin
Sede de Investigación Universitaria - UdeA
Tesoro Perdido De Medellin Primera Coleccion¡¡
Tesoro Perdido De Medellin 2 Edicion Rio Medellin¡¡
Tesoros Perdidos De Medellin 3 Edicion Transporte¡¡¡
Hacienda Niquia.
Medellin renovando sus arquitecturas viejas¡¡¡
El centro de Medellín desde Boston
Otro grandisimo proyecto para Medellín y el Valle de Aburrá
La nueva cara de Carabobo
¿Habían visto estas fotos de Medallo?
Cementerio San Pedro.
Nuevo centro empresarial.
Nuevas Ineditas de Medellin.
Explora: comienza la primera fase
Parques-bibliotecas Medellin.
Estadio Atanasio Girardot(Medellin)
Laureles (segunda parte)
El Hueco Medellín Centro Comercial Hollywood
El Estadio - Medellín
Como Van Los Nuevos Proyectos en El Poblado?
El plan de alturas asegurará futuro del Olaya y Medellín
Alguna no tradicionales de Medellin
Nido de paisas !! (Medallo) 
Nido de paisas II
NIDO DE PAISAS III
Calle 10 - Medellín
Esto no tiene sentido!! Torre coltejer 140 mts?!??!?!?!
Medellín... hoy.
Alturas oficiales Medellín.
Chau Medellin...
Medallo papa !
El Pueblito Paisa celebra su cumpleaños 28
Parque Explora
"Parcelación El Tesoro, ideal para quienes disfrutan del campo"
Progreso de San Fernando Plaza Y Otras Obras en El Poblado
La Metropolitana necesita una mano
Hollywood
"Proyectos Estratégicos por parte de la governacion de medellin impresionantes"
Medellín es una berraquera
Otro de Medellín... fotos nuevas
Barrio Prado, Medellín.
Ciudad de las Flores!!!
Medellin (fotos nuevas!)
No para el boom en Medellín
Otros mas para Medellin
Medallo otro proyecto mas
Nuevo para Medallo
Connie en Medellín
---Ángulos...Medellín---
medellin
en una ano ianiguran 4 hoteles de buen nivel
Algunas fotos de Laureles (Medellín)
La vista de alcalde
Biblioteca San Javier - Medellin
MEDELLÍN.
Esculturas y museos en Medellín
Metro de Medellin
Parque Bibliotecas de Medellín
Shhh...Cae la noche.
Salidas del horno, Medellín.
MEDELLIN FERIA DE LAS FLORES 2006...se acerca...
Paisalandia
MEDELLÍN 2006
Fotos de Robledo, Medellín (por Jordi y pipetrujillo)
Foticos para Wikipedia
Medellín desde el satelite
jardin botanico de medellin (renovacion)
videos de medellin
medellin 90 grados arriba
medellin ayer y hoy
Volando por Medellín
Avances de los CC's de Medellin
Edificio Residencial mas alto de Colombia
Obras en El Poblado - Medellín
Caminando por la Milla de la Locura
//ORGULLO PAISA\\












*PROYECTOS Y CONSTRUCCIÓN*

MEDELLIN|EL FARO|250m











.


----------



## Don Pacho

asi estan los edificios de Cali despues del terremoto  - O
LA SUCURSAL DEL CIELO - O
Hotel Torre de Cali... 183 metros sobre Cali
Cali tendrá el parque de atracciones mecánicas más grande del país
Que Horror de Edificio!!! (En Cali)
Edificios de Cali (Tomadas por mi)
Unas panoramicas de Cali (tomadas por mi)
emmbellesimiento de la capital de la salsa y la rumba !
Cumple de cali , fue celebrado ???
Quanto le ponen de Altura a este Edificio???
Quanto le ponen de Altura a este Edificio??? (parte 2)
Palmetto Plaza!!! El mall mas moderno de Cali.
Panorámicas de Cali...Ups.
Cali Antigua!! fotos relatadas por mi 
Cali se viste de noche XD
cali..2011
Cali
Cali y mi 300
Outras fotos que eu tirei de Cali!!
Cali otra ves !
cali by jheef
Alguien sabe cuando terminan el estadio del cali?
Una parte de la Cali Colonial.. tomadas por mi.
Una Cali que yo desconocia... tomadas por mi.
???
Cali es cali
Apartamentos y nueva zona en cali
Zoologico de cali !
1 foto de Cali exelente
Panorámica de Cali
Algunas panorámicas de Cali.
Ilama Park inicia sus obras en marzo
Centro comercial centenario - cali 
Imagenes no vistas ( protestas en Cali )
Alumbrado y dia de las velitas en Cali !
Cali proyectos
Cali
Panoramicas de Cali!! ..Taken by yo.. ñ_ñ
Dos Torres Caleñas casi desconocidas!! (centro de Cali)
Parque central para Cali !!!!!!!
Arquitectura de Cali
Edificios de Cali - I Parte
Estadio del Deportivo Cali - Que esta Pasando?
Cali, Valle
Cali, barrio de Floralia
Mao regresa con fotos nunca antes vistas
Nuevas fotos de Cali !
Cali - Villa Colombia
Parque caña azúcar en Cali
Que te Hace adivinar de estas fotos que es Santiago de Cali??
Los Cristales (Cali) tomadas x mi
Clasicas de Cali
La sucursal del cielo
estadio cali
TRANSPORTE MASIVO DE CALI - MIO
Cali Chipichape y Yumbo!!
remodelacion de unicentro cali
malpa****s los que dañan asi las estatuas!!
Congreso latino Americano de ciudades
Technicolor (Opine vea!)
CHIPICHAPE PLAZA SHOPPING
Cali Actual (18 Agost - 2 sept /06)
Cali Actual II (18 Agost - 2 sept /06)
El mejor thread de Santiago de Cali...
Hace 50 años, el ‘corazón’ de CALI estalló en mil pedazos
>>> Sabor A Cali <<<












.


----------



## zid

Uy Don Pacho, tremendo trabajo. Muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo ya que le quedaron rebacanos los banners.


----------



## Don Pacho

*Temas de Barranquilla*







...En el Carnaval de Curramba....
Barranquilla y mis dos ñapas
BARRANQUILLA
**Nuevas obras en Barranquilla**
Barranquilla puerta de oro
Miren lo que dice un ****** del skyline de barranquilla
Fotos de Barranquilla tomadas por mi
Mi viaje a Colombia: Barranquilla
Una de Barranquilla
ø¤º°°º¤ø Fotos de Barranquilla tomadas por mi #2 ø¤º°°º¤ø
Presentan Proyecto de Zonas Rosas en Barranquilla
Barranquilla(edificios y paisajes)
centros comerciales nuevos para barranquilla
nuevo edificio de la universidad del norte en B/quilla
Construcción en Barranquilla_01
Construcción en Barranquilla 02
Seguimiento de obras en Barranquilla
la nueva barranquilla
desarrollo al sur de Barranquilla
intento de fotos de barranquilla
Barranquilla: su arquitectura y monumentos
Otras fotos de Barranquilla
Barranquilla: sus casas y edificios #1
Barranquilla: sus casas y edificios #2
Barranquilla: sus casas y edificios #3
parque cultural del caribe mas edificio de la norte(Barranquilla)
Fotos de zona residencial en Barranquilla
casas de barranquilla en diciembre
Barranquilla, mi cosmópolis olvidada.
Unas cuantas de Barranquilla.
VIAJE A BARRANQUILLA
panoramicas de barranquilla
Universidad del Norte (Bloque G)
El centro de Barranquilla proximamente
::Recuerdos de la arenosa::
Algunas de Barranquilla
Mas de Barranquilla
fotos Barranquilla
***Barranquilla***
Nuevo ángulo del skyline de Barranquilla
TOP DIEZ: BARRANQUILLA
BARRANQUILLA SEGUN O'UITTE (fotos)
EL MUELLE DE PUERTO COLOMBIA












.


----------



## Don Pacho

*Temas de Bucaramanga*







Panorámicas espectaculares de Bucaramanga - O
Videos de Panorámicas de Bucaramanga
Bucaramanga desde el aire - O
Ruitoque condominio cerca de Bucaramanga
Bucaramanga: ...Antes y despues... - O
Presencia de México en Bucaramanga, Colombia
Nuevas panorámicas de Bucaramanga
NEOMUNDO: Ya viene...
Bucaramanga: Tiempos de Luz & Sombra
Volando sobre Bucaramanga, en el año 1951
Bucaramanga de noche: Panorámicas espectaculares!
Centros Comerciales de Bucaramanga
Edificios Residenciales de Bucaramanga
Vivero de Bucaramanga
La Florida, el mas moderno C.C. en Bucaramanga A. metropolitana.
Un recorrido por Bucaramanga
Los Parques de Bucaramanga
Mas panorámicas de Bucaramanga
Mis fotos de Bucaramanga
Vamos a volar en parapente! en Bucaramanga
Edificios Gubernamentales en Bucaramanga
Club Campestre de Bucaramanga
Explorando Bucaramanga…
Bucaramanga de noche: Panorámicas espectaculares 2006
Lagos del Cacique, un barrio escondido en Bucaramanga
Vista espectacular de Bucaramanga desde el Hotel Dann
Unas foticos de Bucaramanga
Unidades Residenciales en Bucaramanga
Una foto de Bucaramanga (grande)
Impresionantes vistas panorámicas de Bucaramanga + Video
Una vuelta por el Centro de Bucaramanga
Proyecto olvidado en Bucaramanga
Panorámicas de Bucaramanga desde Cabecera del Llano
MerCADEFAM de Bucaramanga
Almacenes EXITO en Bucaramanga
Hotel Dann Carlton en Bucaramanga
Así es Bucaramanga desde la calle
Impresionantes ángulos arquitectónicos de Bucaramanga
La Catedral de Bucaramanga de noche
Nuevos Angulos de Bucaramanga
Mas edificios residenciales de Bucaramanga
El Parque del Agua de Noche en Bucaramanga
La vieja y la nueva BUCARAMANGA
Simplemente Bucaramanga . la ciudad Mas Bonita de Colombia
Vista De Bucaramanga Desde La Puerta Del Sol
3 foticos de Bucaramanga
De nuevo por el Centro de Bucaramanga
BUCARAMANGA: Street Level
Incendio en Bucaramanga !!
Bucaramanga en mis mejores fotografias
Radiante Atardecer en BUCARAMANGA
Recopilación de edificios residenciales en BUCARAMANGA
VISTA CON OTRO ANGULO
Fotos desde edificio La Triada, Bucaramanga
WALKING BUCARAMANGA I
ESTADIO ALFONSO LÓPEZ (CIUDAD BUCARAMANGA)
Bucaramanga Desde otro angulo
Bucaramanga - Bucaralook
::: Popurrí de Bucaramanga :::
cIUDad ERrotICA
ALCALDIA DE BUCARAMANGA
Don Pacho’s VIDEOS DE BUCARAMANGA
San Andresito La Isla --> Centro Comercial La Isla en Bucaramanga
Panorámicas espectaculares de BUCARAMANGA: nuevos ángulos y videos
Bucaramanga, para "Babiarse"
Jardín Botánico de Bucaramanga
Vista De Bucaramanga Desde La Puerta Del Sol
Bucaramanga exitante
Bucaramanga a nivel del suelo
LOS NUEVOS CENTROS COMERCIALES DE BUCARAMANGA
RUITOQUE OTRA VEZ!!
Floridablanca, Santander
Este es... NEOMUNDO !!! 
Bucaramanga, Cual de los dos? o los dos?
La Ciudad Bonita de noche !!!
PORQUE ES LA CIUDAD BONITA?
Nuevas panorámicas de BUCARAMANGA desde San Pío
Esta Foto de Bucaramanga...
Una foto de Piedecuesta!
Centros Comerciales de BUCARAMANGA ¡Revisitados!
Panorámicas fresquitas de bucaramanga desde altos de cabecera !!!
BUCARAMANGA desencadenada…












*INFRAESTRUCTURA DE TRANSPORTE*

Remodelación Aeropuerto de Palonegro
Así será la ‘Ciudad…Metro’ en Bucaramanga
¡Tambalea La Novena! en Bucaramanga
Puentes Peatonales en Bucaramanga
MetroLinea
Metrolinea II
Proyectos Viales de Bucaramanga












*PROYECTOS Y CONSTRUCCIÓN*

MEGAMALL: Nuevo Centro Comercial en Bucaramanga
Proyectos en Bucaramanga
Renovación Urbana del centro de Bucaramanga
Nuevo hotel llegarà a Bucaramanga
Torre Mardel, edificio de oficinas en Bucaramanga
Guía Informativa de Proyectos en Bucaramanga












*COMUNIDAD*

Censo de foristas Bumangueses o de su Area Metro
¿Cómo comprar casa en Bucaramanga desde NY?
Bucaramanga Distrito Metropolitano
Gran Primer Encuentro de Foristas Pingos, o cualquiera que ande por allí! 
SANTANDEREANOS: Espacio para discutir sobre aspectos de nuestro Departamento











.


----------



## ch'i

Magnífico trabajo, Don Pancho!!!


----------



## Carbet

Se ve super bien asi


----------



## Atl_Col

Don Pacho empieze a cobrar :lol:


----------



## danielacadauno

Don Pacho, que pena molestar, ¿será que este thread ya está?

Megatrhead de Proyectos en Bogotá 

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=512951

Gracias


----------



## nikypatojo

don pacho disculpe por molestar tanto....por favor meta este thread
*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=471751*

gracias y saludos


----------



## Don Pacho

POPAYAN - O
La Ciudad Blanca
Mi Primer GTC En El Foro Colombiano
Al fin en Popayán... fotos del centro comercial Plaza Colonial
Inaugurado Centro Comercial en Popayán
Popayan, hermosa ciudad colonial.
Popayan !
Simplemente Popayán
NEW POPAYAN- FOTOS NIKYPATOJO
POPAYÁN "LA CIUDAD BLANCA"
PROYECTO Puente Subterraneo en POPAYÁN
La cara contemporanea de Popayán
Palmetto Plaza en Popayán
NUEVO SAO PARA POPAYAN
POPAYAN PODRIA TENER su MIO (STM)
CONSTRUCCION Centro Comercial Campanario POPAYÁN
El pueblito patojo: Lo emblemático de la Popayán Colonial
PROYECTO CENTRO DE CONVENCIONES DE POPAYÁN
Popayán- Fotos mías
Popayán | La ciudad blanca teñida de fuego
Popayán | Teatro Guillermo Valencia, una joya diferente












*PROYECTOS E INFRAESTRUCTURA*

Empieza construcción de la nueva cara de Popayán
--->>>PROYECTOS POPAYÁN<<<---














.


----------



## nikypatojo

gracias DON PACHO....nunca habia visto esa foto.......muy vakna


----------



## <<<fercho>>>

don pacho te quedo muy vakano el de popayan


----------



## MëTαL¡žžεd!

como cuantos threads tenemos?


----------



## Don Pacho

dubai-colombia said:


> como cuantos threads tenemos?



Hasta este momento tenemos *7645* threads.

La guia todavia tiene enlaces a threads se se borraron una vez cuando los servidores no aguantaban el trafico que requeria el foro


----------



## MëTαL¡žžεd!

increible
me dejo boquiabierto!
ssc colombia esta creciendo cantidades alarmantes
:lol:


----------



## MëTαL¡žžεd!

7.654...
wow


----------



## O'uitte

Es posible que se pongan mis threads de paisajes, de barranquilla, de cali, y mi próximo de medellin?


----------



## Don Pacho

O'uitte said:


> Es posible que se pongan mis threads de paisajes, de barranquilla, de cali, y mi próximo de medellin?



Por supuesto. Simplemente postee los enlaces de los threads y si quiere sub-dividirlos como estan por ejemplo Cucuta y Bucaramanga. Luego yo los pongo en la guia


----------



## alejoaoa

Don Pacho, podes poner estos porfavor: (algunos no estan el el foro colombiano, no se si igual se puedan poner aqui)

Mejor Skyline Colombiano
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515858

Medellin | El Faro | 250m
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524283

Bogota: The capital of Colombia
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394203

Gracias!


----------



## Don Pacho

^^ listo !!


----------



## nikypatojo

DON PACHO POR FA ESTE THREAD

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539558*

GRACIAS Y SALUDOS


----------



## alejoaoa

Don Pacho said:


> ^^ listo !!


Muchas gracias don pacho!


----------



## never-slave

hola, don pancho por favor

agrege estos threads a los de SINCELEJO:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=386912

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391574


----------



## O'uitte

Monserrate (Bogotá):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542658

Orgullo Paisa (Medellín):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544405

Sabor a Cali:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?referrerid=39159&t=504481

Top Diez Barranquilla:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518764

Barranquilla Según Ouitte:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=416164

Muelle de Puerto Colombia (Barranquilla):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=408584

COLOMBIA DIVERSA: SUS REGIONES Y SUS JERGAS 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=417984


----------



## O'uitte

Recorrido por Colombia...Fotos Naturaleza!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=529092


----------



## nikypatojo

don pacho.......POR FA COLOQUE ESTE DE PROYECTOS DE POPAYAN....

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550896

GRACIAS


----------



## Hectcher

uy quieto, el de Popayan esta muy nutrido, yo insisto que cuando hagan la reforma deberian darnos thread regional  .............aunq aca puede mas el regionalismo favoreciendo las grandes ciudades hno: pero bueno, el hecho es expresar la opinion


----------



## Aleho

Don Pacho, por favor agregue estos de:

*Nobsa - Boyacá*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519775&highlight=nobsa
*Ipiales | Nariño | Colombia*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=551460
*Universidad Nacional de Colombia - Bogotá*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=451516
*Bogotá desde Monserrate °|° Fotos de HOY*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=16419744#post16419744


----------



## Don Pacho

Listo con todas las solicitudes !!


----------



## Sir.Kmilitus

don pacho falta para bucara el del cnetro de convenciones armando puyana puyana, proyectos no resdienciales, la isla cc.. despues le paso los links


----------



## Atico

Don pacho si es posible agregar este thread

*Sogamoso Boyacá*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=504426

Gracias


----------



## **Barman_boy**

QUE ORDEN!!!! gracia don pacho por facilitarnos la vida al resto de foristas


----------



## Tecnopol

:yes:
Neiva | Megahilo de la ciudad
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541552
:banana:​


----------



## nikypatojo

don pacho por fa este thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559133


gracias y FELIZ NAVIDAD!!!


----------



## Don Pacho

Listo to todas las solicitudes y PM's


----------



## Hectcher

Don Pacho por favor agregue estos a la lista de Popayán 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=576656

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577108

Gracias


----------



## arcano Tunja

*UNAS FOTOS DE TUNJA*

*
DISTRITO HISTÓRICO Y CULTURAL DE TUNJA*​











CRECIMIENTO URBANO DE TUNJA


















































http://photos-g.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v189/53/54/523907737/n523907737_611358_1072.jpg














































































































ESTADIO LA INDEPENDENCIA


----------



## jaiminder02

que guia an organizada deverias actuaisarla con los nuevos hilos xau..........


----------



## nikypatojo

*Don Pacho por favor agregue estos a la lista de Popayán *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=576656

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577108

Gracias


----------



## pardote

Invito a todos a participar en el foro BOYACA TODO UN PARAISO (enviando imagenes, comentarios, aportes, etc), q demos a conocer todo lo hermoso y lo grande q es nuestro hermoso departamento, los tesoros q guardan cada uno de los 123 municipios, su cultura, su gente, etc LO Q ES REALMENENTE BOYACA 

Gracias por dar a conocer el hermos paraiso q tenemos los boyacenses.

El enlace es http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=770654


----------



## maikol1791

hola quero saber di¡onde encuentro versus(vs)....gracias


----------



## LUIXIVIADO

^^ En ninguna parte de SSC, están prohibidos. Para versus vaya a foros menos exitosos como SSL :lol:


----------



## guajiro90

Don Pacho muy buen trabajo...

agregese estos de Riohacha y La Guajira.

*La Guajira|Municipios|Fotos e Informacion General*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=773190

*[RIOHACHA] Actualidad urbana*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=614220

*Riohacha es Caribe*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598849

*Riohacha | Destino turistico de la Costa Caribe Colombiana*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=693932

*[RIOHACHA] Edificios, Casas y Proyectos*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724004

*Cabo de la Vela| La Guajira *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630311

*Fonseca| La Guajira*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599779

*San Juan del Cesar|La Guajira*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=769098

*Dibulla |La Guajira *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=638888


*Proyectos y Construccion*

*RIOHACHA |C.C. SUCHIIMMA (Carrefour)*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=665922

*RIOHACHA |Guia General de Proyectos*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=768530

*RIOHACHA| Clinica Riohacha*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=694562


----------



## Joenkike

Ola don pacho la verdad no sabia k ud hacia las actualizaciones acerca de los foros que existen en SCC colombia. mi aporte para q los ponga 

*FOROS HUILA-NEIVA*
*
NEIVA | Guía General de Proyectos*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543506

*NEIVA | Megahilo de la ciudad*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541552

*[Neiva] Actualidad urbana*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=737294

*HUILA de la A a la Z...*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=843350

*Aeropuerto| Neiva| Benito Salas (NVA -SKNV) *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=950678

*Noticias de Neiva y el Huila*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=243507&page=12
*

NEIVA | C.C. San Pedro Plaza
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=360950

ESTADIOS DE TOLIMA Y HUILA- Novedades*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=914562

*NEIVA | Parque Islas de Aventura*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=963472

*Neiva: Unicentro, Carrefoures, y una gran ciudadela.*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=594178

*Bosques de San Luis | Neiva | VIS*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=932896

*NEIVA*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=195526

*Nuevas fotos de Neiva*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=739906

*El Huila en todo su esplendor... incluida Neiva!!!*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=439814

Faltan algunos pero la verdad no recuerdo mas....


----------



## Axel Injhelman

Agreguen tambièn los abajo relacionados


----------



## Andres86

*Viejo agregue estos al Cesar​*
*AGUACHICA l Actualidad urbana*

*Lo mejor del Sur de Cesar*

*AGUACHICA l Guía general de proyectos*

*AGUACHICA CESAR l CLUB HOUSE ARBOREDA REAL*​____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------

